# Frequency Scaling on O/C CPU (Core2Duo)

## phoenix_me

I am owner of E6300 Core2Duo. The Cpu freq is 1,86@3.02Ghz. I'd like to use Frequency scaling in my gentoo box.

My scaling governor is ondemand and it's working ok.

But I have problem with:

```
./cpuinfo_max_freq 1862000

./cpuinfo_min_freq 1596000

./scaling_available_frequencies 1862000 1596000

./scaling_max_freq 1862000

./scaling_min_freq 1596000
```

I'd like to change it to:

```
./cpuinfo_max_freq 3010173

./cpuinfo_min_freq 1596000

./scaling_available_frequencies 3010173 1862000 1596000

./scaling_max_freq 3010173

./scaling_min_freq 1596000
```

So the highest frequency will be 3.02Ghz.. 

any ideas how can I do it?

phoenix

----------

## Paapaa

OC from BIOS and accept the fact that the idle frequency will be a bit higher - by the same percentage as the load frequency. The reason is that frequency is altered by changing the multiplier.

----------

## phoenix_me

 *Paapaa wrote:*   

> OC from BIOS and accept the fact that the idle frequency will be a bit higher - by the same percentage as the load frequency. The reason is that frequency is altered by changing the multiplier.

 

I can't agree with you, even when my machine is OC (while starting bios is showing 3.02GHz), and I turn on in my kernel config

```
Power Management Options --->

CPU Frequency Scaling --->

[*] CPU Frequency Scaling

<*> ondemand cpufreq policy governor

*** CPUfreq processor drivers ***

ACPI Processor P-States driver 
```

system is showing me like below

```
./cpuinfo_max_freq 1862000

./cpuinfo_min_freq 1596000

./scaling_available_frequencies 1862000 1596000

./scaling_max_freq 1862000

./scaling_min_freq 1596000
```

and my first core is 1,86GHz and second 1,67GHz in idle state.

My question is - how can I change values for min max and available freq so at the load time my CPU will switch to 3.02GHz

P.S. When I switch off the CPU freq Scaling options from kernel then after reboot my system is 3.02GHz (but without possibility to change freq)

----------

## Paapaa

The values you see are not actual values but are hardcoded and read by kernel from CPU (or BIOS, not sure, but doesn't matter) - actual values might be different if you have OCed from BIOS. So if you OC from BIOS you'll still see the wrong low values. 

1. Don't mind the values you see. If you OCed from BIOS everything should be OK and your CPU is still OCed.

2. You can't change the ratio of highFREQ/lowFREQ as frequency changes are done internally by changing the multiplier which has a high and low limit based on CPU model.

----------

## phoenix_me

 *Paapaa wrote:*   

> The values you see are not actual values but are hardcoded and read by kernel from CPU (or BIOS, not sure, but doesn't matter) - actual values might be different if you have OCed from BIOS. So if you OC from BIOS you'll still see the wrong low values. 
> 
> 1. Don't mind the values you see. If you OCed from BIOS everything should be OK and your CPU is still OCed.
> 
> 2. You can't change the ratio of highFREQ/lowFREQ as frequency changes are done internally by changing the multiplier which has a high and low limit based on CPU model.

 

Is it any way to check the real values?

----------

